# PSU help



## patkim (Nov 24, 2011)

my planned upgrade would need for a new PSU. The mobo will have 8 pin CPU plug. My existing iball PSU that came with the iball cabinet is >4 years old and though no issues given so far its time to go for new.

Do the newer PSUs now come with 8Pin CPU plug??

While I could notice good brands, they all seem bit expensive to me! (like > 2K 3K etc).
I don't plan to add any graphics card. Just mainboard audio/video and DVD drive & may be 1 extra HDD to add later.
While I don't wish to also go for those Rs 400 non branded once. For my basic home desktop requirment could there be a resonably econimical PSU solution say within 1 to 1.5 K. and upto 450 or 500W
Any pointers or suggestions wub be great.
Thx.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 24, 2011)

What is current config..
What is your budget..
Where you will buy this..
What is your upgrade plan..
are you into overclocking...


----------



## patkim (Nov 24, 2011)

current config used to be AMD sempron 2800 MSI k8MMV mobo,512 MB DDR and 1 Sata HDD.
Upgrade cud be to AMD Athlon X2 260 Gigabyte 880GM USB3 and 2 GB RAM. Resue HDD  DVD and cabinet. No overclocking and no plans to add graphics card as such.
Plannig to visit lamington road in mumbai sometime sooner.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2011)

^^ I would suggest you to get Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k - it's worth the extra money you pay for it


----------



## patkim (Nov 25, 2011)

Thx for the info.
Have one basic query here!! 
The picture of this PSU shows as if some grill is on top..is this to be mounted differently in the ATX cabinet? My exisiting cabinet has top mounting for PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2011)

Not exactly. It is fully backward compatible with old top mounted cabinets.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

patkim said:


> Thx for the info.
> Have one basic query here!!
> The picture of this PSU shows as if some grill is on top..is this to be mounted differently in the ATX cabinet? My exisiting cabinet has top mounting for PSU.



you cannot mount the PSu in wrong way as the mounting holes on the PSu nad cabinet will mismatch and as d6bmg the PSU is backward compatible with Older cabinets with Top PSu mounting position.

If you still have some doubts - the fan on the PSU ( the large 120mm one ) should face the cpu cooler


----------

